# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Đặc sản Bình Định - Rượu Bàu Đá Tâm Tửu, chính gốc từ làng Bàu Đá

## Rượu Bàu Đá Tâm Tửu

*Quê hương của Rượu Bàu Đá là ở tỉnh Bình Định. Một trong những cái nôi của nền võ thuật việt nam. Nhờ thế mà rượu Bầu Đá ở đây được xem là một trong những thứ rượu “mạnh đô nhất” của Việt Nam. Rượu có vị thơm nồng quyến rũ, uống một hớp, sức nóng như dội lên mạnh mẽ nhưng không gắt, để rồi hương rượu như lan tỏa len sâu từ cổ họng đến khắp người, bừng bừng chất men ngọt, uống say vẫn tỉnh, không loạn trí đau đầu. Rượu Bàu Đá được ví như “Võ”, dùng đãi các bậc tướng lĩnh, những người có khí chất mạnh mẽ, hào sảng. Về Bình Định, một lần nào vừa xem các vị nữ lưu quần hồng đánh roi, đi quyền, vừa uống ly rượu Bàu Đá, tự dưng cảm thấy mình như đang sống trong khung cảnh đầy hào khí võ đạo Việt
*
*Từ xưa đến nay, rượu Bàu Đá chính hiệu vẫn được chưng cất qua quy trình thủ công. Cái danh tiếng chính là ở cái sự thủ công ấy, ở đôi quang gánh tre mây của cô thôn nữ gánh ra chợ làng, ở cái nậm sành, nậm đất, vò thạp thô sơ. Rượu Bàu đá vừa có nóng có lạnh, có lửa có nước như một sự hoà quyện âm dương huyền diệu. Khi uống, người uống sẽ cảm nhận một hơi nóng bừng như lửa chạy dọc từ cổ họng đến dạ dày, nhưng khi dùng tay chạm bên ngoài bình rượu sẽ cảm nhận được cái lạnh nhè nhẹ. “Mùa hè thì mát, mùa đông thì ấm”, đó là biệt tính của rượu Bàu Đá. Người bị cảm nhiễm mưa nắng, cách chữa công hiệu nhất là lấy tay hé giở nắp nồi rượu, đón lấy hơi rượu xông lên nghi ngút. Từng chân tơ kẽ tóc mồ hôi túa như mưa, lau khô một lượt, thế là khỏe. Người Bình Định trong nhà luôn có góc rượu Bàu Đá ngâm tỏi hoặc ngâm tiêu đề phòng gió máy, đầy hơi lạnh bụng. Con nhà võ thường ngâm thuốc võ bí truyền tùy từng môn phái để dùng. Rượu bàu Đá cùng với Rượu Hồng Đào và Rượu Kim Long là một trong những đặc sản nổi tiếng của người dân bình định nói chung và người miền trung nói riêng.*

*Để lựa chọn một sản phẩm chất lượng không hề đơn giản, nhưng sẽ thật buồn nếu mua phải một sản phẩm kém chất lượng đặc biệt là Đặc Sản Quê Hương. Để có được hai chữ "Đặc Sản" không hề đơn giản. Nó là sức lực, là tâm huyết, là bí quyết của người dân truyền từ đời này sang đời khác. Được người tiêu dùng hài lòng và được nhà nước công nhận.* 
*            Có một thực tế đáng buồn là Rượu Bàu Đá kém chất lượng trên thị trường rất nhiều làm cho người tiêu dùng mất niềm tin vào Rượu Bàu Đá,Tâm Tửu hiểu được tâm lý của người tiêu dùng. Với Tâm Nguyện lưu giữ và vun đắp tinh hoa văn hóa của một vùng miền, Rượu Bàu Đá Tâm Tửu ra đời với mong muốn đưa sản phẩm Rượu Bàu Đá chính gốc đến tay người tiêu dùng. Rượu Bàu Đá Tâm Tửu cam kết 100% rượu được sản xuất thủ công tại làng nghề truyền thống Rượu Bàu Đá Thôn Cù Lâm, Nhơn Lộc, An Nhơn, Bình Định, không hương liệu, không pha chế và không chất bảo quản, nhằm mang lại cho người thưởng rượu cảm giác hoàn toàn trung thực và yên tâm về chất lượng rượu Bàu Đá khi nhâm nhi, tâm sự cùng bạn bè, ngâm các loại thuốc quí hay đó là món quà tình thân đầy ý nghĩa!*
*            Rượu Bàu Đá Tâm Tửu ra đời không đơn thuần là bán một chai rượu, Bầu rượu mà còn thể hiện cái tâm của người đi quảng bá Đặc Sản văn hóa của miền đất Võ Bình Định.*

*Rượu Bàu Đá Tâm Tửu với chất lượng Rượu Bàu Đá đích thực, mẫu mã đẹp mắt, chất lượng hàng đầu. Hãy lựa chọn cho mình một sản phẩm “Đệ Nhất Tửu” ngay hôm nay tại.*

*RƯỢU BÀU ĐÁ TÂM TỬU - CHÍNH GỐC TỪ LÀNG BÀU ĐÁ*
*Địa chỉ: 48 Nguyễn Lữ - Quy Nhơn - Bình Định*
*Website: Rượu Bàu Đá Tâm Tửu | Chính Gốc Từ Làng Bàu Đá, thôn Cù Lâm, Nhơn Lộc, An Nhơn, Bình Định*
*Số điện thoại: 0563.629.603 hoặc 0973 317 377 *

----------

